# Some more sexy extreme shots!! DUW



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

Here are some update pics of my extreme chacoan babies:


----------



## Tails (Mar 27, 2008)

Man, those guys look great! I'm so jealous


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 27, 2008)

nice, how long ago did those guys hatch?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

They hatched about 9 months ago.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 27, 2008)

all i can say is .....sweeet!


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 27, 2008)

are they guys that you are keeping, or are already sold? :fc


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 27, 2008)

They are my six holdbacks for future breeding.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 27, 2008)

:rofl oh my, looook at those b e a u t i f u l babies 8) :-D :-D


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow Bobby there are really beautiful, and those close shots show that very well! Who wouldnt love to hug them all together right now! Awesome! :-D


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 27, 2008)

Very Creamy and almost as big as mine thats probably way older


----------



## pinto24 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll take all 6 then :grno


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 28, 2008)

woah those are awesome!! is the one in the 5th pic shedding?


lol how much does a pile of babies cost? i want to buy the whole pile!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!! And yes Zeke, he is in shed.


----------



## dorton (Mar 30, 2008)

Thats gorgeous group there Bobby.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Dorton!!


----------



## Aranha (Mar 31, 2008)

Woah love em!!


----------

